# Bow mount for transom clamp on troll motor



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Does anyone have a bow troll motor mount for an alumumin boat that lets you mount a transom mount motor with the 2 clamps on to the bow. Does Academy carry one or somebody else? I need one. Or I could trade someone for a folding 40lb bow mounted hand controlled troll motor. I have 2 transom mount troll motors, one is a Motor Guide 54lb used approx 4 times, and a very good Minn Kota 55lb used about 6 months that I could trade. Call 832-556-0616


----------



## Dirty White Boy (May 12, 2010)

Im not sure what exactly you are asking for. I CAN tell you that Cabela's sells a molded plastic wedge that slips into the hand rail or grip on the bow of an aluminum skiff that will accomodate a transom mount trolling motor. If I can find it online I will post a pic.


----------



## Dirty White Boy (May 12, 2010)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0023818016806a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH_all_NYR&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&nyr=1&Ne=2510&Ntk=Products&sort=all&QueryText=trolling+motor+mount&Go.y=8&N=3257&Nty=1&hasJS=true&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form23&Go.x=28&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._58551_225011000_225000000_225011000_225-11-0


----------



## Dirty White Boy (May 12, 2010)




----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Here is a simple homemade one...(not mine).... You have to reverse the head on your transom mount TM, but you probably already know that. Simple enough task..Rich

http://s399.photobucket.com/albums/pp80/cmtullis/Gheenoe%20and%20Canoe/?action=view&current=tmmount.jpg&&newest=1


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Here is a manufactured one...about one third down the page on the right hand side. Rich
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.gheenoe.net/images/trollingmotormount.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.gheenoe.net/fifteenfour.html&usg=__7vPV3l4XEJoSGVl2DaWlNaUopLk=&h=150&w=241&sz=10&hl=en&start=8&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=i8vHySEim4_3rM:&tbnh=68&tbnw=110&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dgheenoe%2Btrolling%2Bmotor%2Bmount%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26newwindow%3D1%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1I7DKUS_en%26tbs%3Disch:1


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

I used one of these on my last boat. It worked great.

http://www.birdsallmarine.com/deck-mount-trolling-motor-bracket-p-267.html


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Acadamy had one that was about $12 and had a 2x4 on it. Simple, and it worked fine for me. I think I have a picture of it...


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanx to all of yall for pics and suggestions. I should be able to come up with something relating to all of those brackets, Doyle


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

I have one minkotta let me know if you still need one Allen 361/688/5918. Had it in a bass tracker but got a haynie and wont clamp over edge of new boat


----------

